# truth about pokemon dump !



## BoneMonkey (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Knab (Apr 19, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hahahaha, nice.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

Hahahaha...marvin the [M]artin XD


----------



## toxtrepla (Apr 19, 2007)

i'd take a probing if it meant having that dump right now.

I'm kidding... i think.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 19, 2007)

*You called?*


----------



## owlman (Apr 19, 2007)

no


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn Dirty Aliens!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(toxtrepla @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> i'd take a probing if it meant having that dump right now.
> 
> I'm kidding... i think.
> 
> ...


Yeah, get off the conference table! D=
Off topic: O ya, tomorrow is thursday, are you still on schedule?


----------



## toxtrepla (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(toxtrepla @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i'd take a probing if it meant having that dump right now.
> ...



It's so filthy, yet so true.  There's going to be shit everywhere if that game isn't dumped soon, that's for sure.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Yeah, get off the conference table! D=
> Off topic: O ya, tomorrow is thursday, are you still on schedule?


You read my mind, I was just about to PM you! I have to volunteer at the school for freshman orientation to finish off my last 5 hours of service learning for graduation. Blah. Just organized a transaction with VVoltz so I was wondering if I can ship it out Monday and kill two birds with one stone if you don't mind (don't want to get charged twice the price when I can mail out both at once for close to the price of one package, please don't eat me)


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

Only if you tell me the truth....do I look better like this?




_Berries and Cream, berries and cream.  I'm a little lad who likes berries and cream!!_

I love that commercial.  But yeah, just dont mix the packages up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you do....then you'll be using the words "probe" and "dump" in the same sentence...


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 19, 2007)

I ROFFLED like a little schoolgirl when I saw that commercial for the first time! You have to do the jazz hands at the end though. Thanks for adjusting with me again Shinji, I think I want you to carry my babies fo' lyfe.

Just so this doesn't get too far off topic:

...

*POKEMANS.*


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 19, 2007)

I fear the day when Pokemon gets dumped. The noobs will rise up and destroy the internet. We will have to make a "Never forget Poke-dump day: The day the internet died" slogan.


----------



## jergens (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(toxtrepla @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> i'd take a probing if it meant having that dump right now.
> 
> I'm kidding... i think.



That's actually how they get people to "dump" at hospitals. With probing. My girlfriend is a nurse, has all sorts of horror stories.


----------



## Taras (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/06/spacepeople.html

"We am spase peeople"


----------



## moribund112 (Apr 19, 2007)

Classic.
I never thought Pokemon would garner THIS much attention in North America.
Sales of Pokemon are higher in Japan or in the US? With over 500,000 preorders, America may become the lands of the POKEMANS.


----------



## OSW (Apr 19, 2007)

Pretty funny... i guesss...


----------



## toxtrepla (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jergens @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(toxtrepla @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i'd take a probing if it meant having that dump right now.
> ...



Ah Bane, I can imagine.  Shit everywhere.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Apr 18 2007, 09:12 PM)]I ROFFLED like a little schoolgirl when I saw that commercial for the first time! You have to do the jazz hands at the end though. Thanks for adjusting with me again Shinji, I think I want you to carry my babies fo' lyfe.
> 
> Just so this doesn't get too far off topic:
> 
> ...


I actually did this earlier today


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 19, 2007)

@sgad:

I'll sit there... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4 pokemon... of course... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS:
1: Shinji, U give me insperation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2: I'll *really* sit in the chair if I actually see Shinji do that! (MUST HAVE SAME HAIR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
3: I'm gonna start doing that at school!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 chicks digg it!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Juggs.....never mind, go crazy with the chicks =)

EDIT: now i remember...dont forget the wig


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 19, 2007)

lmao


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

...you guys know that you can preorder the game and pick it up at the store when it comes out right?  just letting you know..


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 19, 2007)

Not if you live in Europe!


----------

